# Power Pack / Controller / Throttle



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, Everybody. I got into this new great hobby. I order my double track V16 Kato. Actually i didn't still get it but i didn't realized was quite giant!. First thing to say hello everybody again and say any of my locomotive are digital and no money for that at the moment!...So my big search now is to find the best way to run my future new kato V16 two tracks. My question would be...could i work the two tracks with just one power pack for both and put something or any kind of controller or throttle for run both like separated lines or this isn't possible without digital locos or two independent power packs??. 
Thanks a million for all your help.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

To run two trains independently in DC,you'd need to have your tracks electrically separated and two controllers.That would get you to a point where a basic DCC set would be worthed considering.


----------



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnkx Brake!. Is it necessary to have a basic DCC has to be opened all the engines and to put that little dispossible or little micro chip into the locos? or is just something on the tracks?.
Like you can see i'm very rookie!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The DCC encoder goes into each locomotive.


----------



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

That is means if they don't have it...and my locos doesn't have it. Do i have to put something inside?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me see if I can help a little here.
If you go to this web site link it will give you a much better understanding of DCC. Follow it threw to the tutorials at the bottom of the page.


----------



## cabezatroncopies (Jun 23, 2012)

Thnkx Nimt for your help. i'll have a look!.


----------

